# 2011 Felt F5



## tavros

SuperDave -

Can you shed any insight on the 2011 F5?

What upgrades?
Same color scheme?
Any idea on release date?

Was SOOO close to pulling the trigger on a 2010 the other day, but got word of a 2 month project overseas, so I can be more patient.


----------



## Superdave3T

tavros said:


> SuperDave -
> 
> Can you shed any insight on the 2011 F5?
> 
> What upgrades?
> Same color scheme?
> Any idea on release date?
> 
> Was SOOO close to pulling the trigger on a 2010 the other day, but got word of a 2 month project overseas, so I can be more patient.


We'll have complete product launch of 2011 in a few weeks.
Bikes are shipping to stores this month.
-SD


----------



## tavros

Two additional questions:

Will the base color be red like it was in 2010?
Will there be a F5 Team Edition (with the amazing argyle/black)?


----------



## Superdave3T

tavros said:


> Two additional questions:
> 
> Will the base color be red like it was in 2010?
> Will there be a F5 Team Edition (with the amazing argyle/black)?


No the base "color" is 3kp gloss clear carbon fiber
Yes, we'll do a Garmin limited edition Team Replica version


----------



## superpho

superdave, when do the other models in the felt line up [ie f3 and f4] come out? i almost bought a 2010 f3 but opted to wait for the 2011 models. 

i just watch an interview with mr. felt and he said the f1's are comming out in 2011...say it isn't so!


----------



## Superdave3T

superpho said:


> superdave, when do the other models in the felt line up [ie f3 and f4] come out? i almost bought a 2010 f3 but opted to wait for the 2011 models.
> 
> i just watch an interview with mr. felt and he said the f1's are comming out in 2011...say it isn't so!


3 and 4s should be August, F1 should be available sometime in the fall although there have already been a few trickled out so you may see them on the road already.

-SD


----------



## TnFeltRider

SD,

I currently have 2 Felts, a first year Q720, first Felt mtb in the area and still one of few and a 2006 F90 that has seen 1000s of miles, several states and several upgrades, killer bikes.
I am looking at the 2011 F5 as I am wanting to move up to carbon for comfort and just..well u know, is the Z just a more upright F or is it a plush bike aka Cannondale Synapse and Spez Roubaix?
I would like to stay with Felt on my new carbon bike for a fewl reasons, 1st, my lbs, Boyds Bicycle in Bristol Tn, I have been going there since 1969 as a snotty nosed 13 yr old, these people are almost family! 2nd, I think Felts are great bikes and I like riding something the masses aren't,TREK ,etc.

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

TnFeltRider said:


> SD,
> 
> I currently have 2 Felts, a first year Q720, first Felt mtb in the area and still one of few and a 2006 F90 that has seen 1000s of miles, several states and several upgrades, killer bikes.
> I am looking at the 2011 F5 as I am wanting to move up to carbon for comfort and just..well u know, is the Z just a more upright F or is it a plush bike aka Cannondale Synapse and Spez Roubaix?
> I would like to stay with Felt on my new carbon bike for a fewl reasons, 1st, my lbs, Boyds Bicycle in Bristol Tn, I have been going there since 1969 as a snotty nosed 13 yr old, these people are almost family! 2nd, I think Felts are great bikes and I like riding something the masses aren't,TREK ,etc.
> 
> Thanks


The F and Z are built around the same drivetrain stiffness standard, but the Z offers slightly more compliance in the rider cockpit. You can measure the difference, but I am not convinced everyone can actually feel it. You'll have a much better difference in dropping your tire air pressure 20psi.

The 2011 F5, Z5, and Z6 will make it a tough choice for you. If you are happy on your F90, the F5 has 10mm lower head tube (depending on size) and possibly a slightly slacker seat angle (again, depending on size).

Check with your shop about our DemoTour, maybe there is an event close by you can come test ride if your LBS doesn't stock all the options you'd like to consider.

-SD


----------



## bizione

Picture of the new F5
http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/105-felt/1223-preview-felt-2011-.html
details
http://www.cycling-ex.com/2010/07/feltf52011%E5%B9%B4%E3%83%A2%E3%83%87%E3%83%AB.html


----------



## jwp3476

I sure am glad that I got my 2008 F5 as a frameset. I was able to build it up with DA components and no FSA and no BB30.


----------



## Superdave3T

jwp3476 said:


> I sure am glad that I got my 2008 F5 as a frameset. I was able to build it up with DA components and no FSA and no BB30.


The 2011 F5 Team doesn't come with FSA cranks, it uses Shimano 105.


----------



## tavros

Superdave-

When will the website reflect the 2011 machines?


----------



## Superdave3T

tavros said:


> Superdave-
> 
> When will the website reflect the 2011 machines?


Sometime around the Eurobike/Interbike public showings of the complete line.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

compact 105, right?


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> compact 105, right?


The F5 uses FSA Gossamer Pro BB30 compact crankset
The F5 Team uses 105 compact

Both use the new 105 shifter/der/brakes/groups from Shimano

-SD


----------



## quasi888

Hey there Superdave,

Just saw the pre-production rendering of the 2011 F24, which I'm thinking of getting for my son. Looks fantastic with the white finish. Can you outline the component changes for the new model? (I'm assuming no geometry changes?) Are they shipping yet? Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T

quasi888 said:


> Hey there Superdave,
> 
> Just saw the pre-production rendering of the 2011 F24, which I'm thinking of getting for my son. Looks fantastic with the white finish. Can you outline the component changes for the new model? (I'm assuming no geometry changes?) Are they shipping yet? Thanks!


Not much is new. We've taken a "if it aint broke don't fix it" approach. There is a new handlebar that was specifically shaped to fit the new shorter reach shifters. A new superlight stem, new cassette for smoother shifting effort.

It has been a great little bike for Felt and many young riders. I see these bikes sold thru the classified section in our local cycling clubs. Often times they are going to their 3rd and 4th owners as kids outgrow the bikes, but never wear them out.

There are a few other 24" bikes available on the market, most are in the same price range.

Our 2011 version began shipping last month, not every dealer stocks them, you may have to place an order with your local Felt dealer.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

dave

what happened to f 75 for 2011?


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> dave
> 
> what happened to f 75 for 2011?


It uses the same specificaitons as the F5 does, but a new aluminum frame with new frame material, welding technique, geometry, and shapes. It'll have all the same updates like BB30, tapered 1.5" --> 1.125" steerer, lower weight, etc.


----------



## easyridernyc

the bb30 on the 75 is a good idea

new frame, new material, new geometry. you have my attention, bro. what about the color scheme? any pics?

thanx


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> the bb30 on the 75 is a good idea
> 
> new frame, new material, new geometry. you have my attention, bro. what about the color scheme? any pics?
> 
> thanx


The move to BB30 allowed us to drop 265g from the frameset/crankset weight last year. The fork is also mich lighter as it uses a monocoque construction method with carbon dropouts.

We have a couple different color options, I think the USA is going with a gloss metallic Navy Blue like our 2010 B2R colorway. We also have a matte black paint finish with subtle white/red decals. I have photos that will be available in August, I cannot publish them here yet, we launch these bikes to our dealers first to drive consumers to our stores that can transact sales. Where are you located? Who is your local Felt Dealer?


----------



## easyridernyc

nyc duh ...lol

one of the local felt guys in manhattan is rennaisance. they carry a lot of high end stuff, cannondale, specialized, guru, orbea, jamis... big volume, big money, probably seven figures in sales, with the online stuff, maybe more, i dont know. i'm sure they sell quite a few felts, likely f 4 5 and up, the 75's do well too, i'm sure. 

personally, i have the 09 75. and i love it. f*kkin bombproof, i try to tell people about felt quality, reliability, performance, but they insist on spending more for less. i want to be like lance, i want to be like basso...yeah yeah whatever. navy blue for '11 daaannnngggg... with the right specs i could be in the market dude

not till august? shyt.


----------



## bunnyfat2000

Superdave, When will dealers have pricing? on the 2011 F3's. My 09 F3 was recently stolen and I haven't been able to find a 2010 in my size.


----------



## Superdave3T

bunnyfat2000 said:


> Superdave, When will dealers have pricing? on the 2011 F3's. My 09 F3 was recently stolen and I haven't been able to find a 2010 in my size.


It depends on where you are buying from. The USA dealers have been given all the price details on models already released and available. The rest of the line should be unveiled next weekend. You should be able to place an order in North America before August 1st.

-SD


----------



## trisilver

What color will the F3 be and will it still have the Fulcrum racing wheels.


----------



## trisilver

*2011 Felt F3-Question to SuperDave*

SuperDave......can you tell me what color and will the 2011 F3 be available in August? With the Fulcrum clinchers??


----------



## bizione

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/28/2011-felt-bicycles-launch-better-than-ever/


----------



## Superdave3T

trisilver said:


> What color will the F3 be and will it still have the Fulcrum racing wheels.



Matte 3kp carbon weave with DuPont Great White paint, white, red, and black decals.

We've upgraded from the Racing5 training wheel to the top of the line alloy clincher from SRAM, their S30 Race. The bike went on a serious diet too. The new F3 frameset is lighter than the 2010 F1 frameset. We moved from S900 GXP cranks to the SRAM RED BB30 version. Total bike weight is 14.85lbs/6.75kg.

It is a totally revamped machine. An F1 level bike wrapped in F3 graphics...

-SD


----------



## 95zpro

Will the F1 have the team graphics for 2011 and what's the weight?


----------



## geoteacher

*$$$$$$*

Let's talk MSRP...F1?...F3?...anyone know yet?


----------



## Superdave3T

geoteacher said:


> Let's talk MSRP...F1?...F3?...anyone know yet?


F1 $12,500
F3 $5000
F5 $1999 with the same frame as the F3(!)


----------



## tranzformer

SuperdaveFelt said:


> F1 $12,500
> F3 $5000
> F5 $1999 with the same frame as the F3(!)


What about the F1 frameset? Or are you not able to talk about that yet?


----------



## fuzzjunk

I just saw the new 2011 AR5 at my LBS, it also has a gloss finish to it. I wounder if they are still doing that Garmin edge 500 promo like they did with the 2010 AR5?

Was the AR series new for 2010?


----------



## krtassoc

I examined a 2011 Felt F5 at the LBS, today. For $1,999 its a steal. I was told it weighs around 17 lbs...and it felt like it. Its BB30, has a 1.5" lower bearing on the fork, and all-in-all looks very well made. And, the Shimano 105 5700 is also very nice. 

The only thing I would change is to swap out the low-grade stock wheelset for some Rol or WIlliams wheels.


----------



## 95zpro

fuzzjunk said:


> I just saw the new 2011 AR5 at my LBS, it also has a gloss finish to it. I wounder if they are still doing that Garmin edge 500 promo like they did with the 2010 AR5?
> 
> Was the AR series new for 2010?


I don't know if it was new for 2010 but I sure love my AR5; going to upgrade from my ultegra setup to durace or sram next.


----------



## macedeno21

SD, any word on a 2011 FC frameset perhaps?


----------



## ETWN Stu

SuperdaveFelt said:


> F1 $12,500
> F3 $5000
> F5 $1999 with the same frame as the F3(!)



To my understanding the F5 and F4 are the same frame set...both in at 907grm. Built up as a F5 spec in satin clear will be 17.45lbs running 105/bb30 gossamer pro compacts and Mavic cxp 22s on Felt sealed forged hubs. All new F series frames are as stiff as the current f1 sprint.

Ordered one yesterday and for the money its going to be a trick machine build it up with some Campag 11 speed, carbon tubular and Cannondale BB cranks.

Look forward to it coming as I no longer need to spend 12gs on a bike that does the same as these...

Cheers


----------



## Superdave3T

macedeno21 said:


> SD, any word on a 2011 FC frameset perhaps?


The "racers choice" frameset, the FC returned in 2011 of course. The frame price is down to about $1600 USD.


----------



## macedeno21

SD - Can you maybe shed some light on the specs of the F4? Particularly the wheels, pricing, and whether or not it will bring a full ultegra group or a mix.

I appreciate all the info you're giving as I am currently in the process of selling my Scott Addict and the geometry of the new frame suits me perfectly.


----------



## Superdave3T

macedeno21 said:


> SD - Can you maybe shed some light on the specs of the F4? Particularly the wheels, pricing, and whether or not it will bring a full ultegra group or a mix.
> 
> I appreciate all the info you're giving as I am currently in the process of selling my Scott Addict and the geometry of the new frame suits me perfectly.


Ultegra shifters, front and rear derailleurs, brakes, crankset (but not the BB, it uses FSA BB30 bearings and an adaptor from 30mm to 24mm.

The wheelset is the new lighter Ksyrium Equipe. The bike actually stays the same price for 2011 (somehow?!) even with the frame, fork, seatpost, stem, wheel, and BB upgrades.

-SD


----------



## macedeno21

As soon as I am able to sell my scott, I'll be pulling the trigger on the F4 more than likely. Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## macedeno21

One last quick question for SD, is the adaptor used for the ultegra cranks removable or is it a permanent install?


----------



## Superdave3T

macedeno21 said:


> One last quick question for SD, is the adaptor used for the ultegra cranks removable or is it a permanent install?


This isn't a frame adaptor, this still uses a BB30 bottom bracket, complete with the oversize bearings. There is just a sleeve, not unlike the plastic shim that Shimano uses in their own BB to reduce the bearing's ID from 30mm to Shimano's 24mm spindle.

You could drop in a BB30 crankset without changing anything but the crank arms themselves.

-SD


----------



## drockspoke

Any word on the color of the 2011 F4 or FC frameset?


----------



## bareitherd

Check out www.meridian-cycles.com for some pics of 2011 models


----------



## eredinger

SD,

Is it true that the largest frame size has changed for Felt in 2011 to 61cm. I have a friend that is looking for a Z6 in a 63cm. If not, is there a way to check LBS for leftovers from 2010?

Thanks,

E


----------



## Superdave3T

eredinger said:


> SD,
> 
> Is it true that the largest frame size has changed for Felt in 2011 to 61cm. I have a friend that is looking for a Z6 in a 63cm. If not, is there a way to check LBS for leftovers from 2010?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> E


The Z6 (or any Z) has never come in a 63cm size. We used to make our SR Flat Bar Road bikes in a 62cm size. That was the largest fitting bike we ever made. My father at 6'7" rides one comfortably. We also made the F-series aluminum frames in a 63cm, but the top tube length was only 5mm longer than the 60cm and the head tube was lower than the 61cm Z series. They did not "FIT" bigger than the Z bikes. The current 2011 line stops at 61cm for F, Z, AR Road models. The stack and reach of these bikes are similar with the F being the longest/lowest of the bunch. If your friend is looking for the most upright bike in the road line the Z series in a 61cm is the right choice. The AR would be in between the F and Z.

Good Luck!

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SD, Can we get some good high quality pics of the F5? I'd like to see some like the other bikes you posted pics of. Also do you happen to have the H-bar & stem specs and weight from a 54cm?

Thanks,
Zach.

p.s. I am patiently(on the surface) waiting for my F5 to show up. Tracking says monday. I need something to look at in the meantime.


----------



## retokunaga

Felt AR5 2011 = 2499,99 Felt AR5 2010 = 2999,99 ?????
The frame have changes in apecs or just paint? this price is correct? 
BB30 is availble in 2011 AR models?

Thank's


----------



## Superdave3T

The frame is now made with our UHC blend of carbon fiber. It is very similar to the 2009 AR2 in construction, but we've managed to improve the ride quality since that initial lay up schedule. We have new brake calipers for this bike vs. 2010 which are lighter and make better use of the new Shimano cable pull on their 7900/6700/5700 brake levers. The crankset is new, but these frames are not designed around BB30 shells. That modification would require all new frame molds. $2500 USD is correct for the 2011 MSRP. 

-SD


----------



## retokunaga

Dave average weight of the AR5 frame is known ? and fork ? 
Thank's for the reply.

retokunaga


----------



## nemiman18

Whats the price of the 2011 AR4? Also weight?

on another note, whats the weight of the '11 F4?

last, why is sram not offered on more of your bikes?


----------



## retokunaga

nemiman18 said:


> Whats the price of the 2011 AR4? Also weight?
> 
> on another note, whats the weight of the '11 F4?
> 
> last, why is sram not offered on more of your bikes?


Check this : 
http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=AR4 - 2011

http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=F4 - 2011

bests


----------



## nemiman18

links not working


----------



## retokunaga

OH!!! sorry that's right :blush2: / but do this
http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk
than browse Felt ....... and you know the rest!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ColoColo

SuperdaveFelt said:


> No the base "color" is 3kp gloss clear carbon fiber
> Yes, we'll do a Garmin limited edition Team Replica version


When? I just put my F5 on layaway, if I can wait a little longer for the team edition (just for a little while), I would.

I still like the Gloss clear carbon though.

Thanks,


----------



## drockspoke

I noticed the FC frameset isn't listed on the Canadian Felt website. Is it not available in Canada?


----------



## zach.scofield

ETWN Stu said:


> To my understanding the F5 and F4 are the same frame set...both in at 907grm. Built up as a F5 spec in satin clear will be 17.45lbs running 105/bb30 gossamer pro compacts and Mavic cxp 22s on Felt sealed forged hubs. All new F series frames are as stiff as the current f1 sprint.
> 
> Ordered one yesterday and for the money its going to be a trick machine build it up with some Campag 11 speed, carbon tubular and Cannondale BB cranks.
> 
> Look forward to it coming as I no longer need to spend 12gs on a bike that does the same as these...
> 
> Cheers



This is very nice to see. I will also be using a full campag 11s chorus groupo on my F5 with some roval fussee sl25's. This should produce an easy 16lbs as the chorus groupo will save roughly a half lb+ and the wheels will drop a good lb+.


----------



## queenbetty

*Z5 vs F5*

Just found this forum. Have been working with my local LBS to replace my painful ancient Cannondale. I took the Z5 out for a test on rough paved country roads, steep hills,and while it's much smoother, more comfortable, it just doesn't have the snap and crackle I am used to. Today I rode the F5 on a smooth closed course, and was very pleased with the acceleration "pop" and cornering but am concerned about whether it will be smooth enough. I can't test the F5 on the same loop I used with the Z.

I realize the F won't be as plush as the Z, but can I expect it to be substantially smoother than my Cannondale...23 years old, the old Criterium Series, just kills me on the rough pavement.

TIA


----------



## Stan23

*Try another size*

I tested a Z4 size 58 over the weekend on a 50+ mile ride and I felt the same way - didn't do much for me. Yesterday I rode a Z4 in a 56 and the snap was there. (I'm 6'0" w/ 34.5" inseam and currently ride a 60cm Trek 1500). The smaller size, to my surprise, worked for me.


----------



## queenbetty

Thanks for the reply. My big concern is difference in ride "plushness", for lack of a better word, between the Z and F series (2011 models). My body can't take the beating the old Cannondale gives it on chip-sealed roads in central Texas. As I said, I won't have a chance to test the F5 out on the bumpy, rough road the Z was so comfortable on.


----------



## Don4

queenbetty said:


> Thanks for the reply. My big concern is difference in ride "plushness", for lack of a better word, between the Z and F series (2011 models). My body can't take the beating the old Cannondale gives it on chip-sealed roads in central Texas. As I said, I won't have a chance to test the F5 out on the bumpy, rough road the Z was so comfortable on.


There is a ride report of an F3, which has the same frame, but a different fork, here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2962148#poststop.

My wife and I are picking up our new Felt's today. She's getting a 2010 Z2, and I'm getting a 2011 F3. If I can talk her into it, maybe we can do a back to back comparison between the two and report back here. Not sure it'll be today, as it's threatening rain, but we'll see what we can do. We have lots of chip & seal here in Michigan for testing....

-- D4


----------



## Dray3573

This may be a bit off topic, but I should have my 2011 F5 by weeks end. I am swapping the Shimano gear for Rival running gear, and a Force compact bb30 crank. Not that Im counting grams, but this part swap may shave nearly a pound if I added the numbers right. The shop will weigh the bike before and after the swap to see if there is any truth in the numbers reported by the manufactures. The good news is that the swap isn't costing that much. A Cheap pound. Even if the parts swap doesn't reduce the weight, the bike will nonetheless be a sweet ride.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> This may be a bit off topic, but I should have my 2011 F5 by weeks end. I am swapping the Shimano gear for Rival running gear, and a Force compact bb30 crank. Not that Im counting grams, but this part swap may shave nearly a pound if I added the numbers right. The shop will weigh the bike before and after the swap to see if there is any truth in the numbers reported by the manufactures. The good news is that the swap isn't costing that much. A Cheap pound. Even if the parts swap doesn't reduce the weight, the bike will nonetheless be a sweet ride.



My groupo swap on my '11 F5 will save me about .5 - .6 lbs using manufacturers #'s from offline. I'm going from the stock 105/fsa groupo to a full campy chorus 11spd group. I also am swapping the wheels to campy neutrons and that will save a pound or more w/ my kcnc skewers. Add to that an Oval carbon bar and a Ti stem&cap bolt kit that I have and there goes another .25lbs or so. Pro3 Race tires will save another .125 - .25 lbs.


----------



## queenbetty

I was able to get out today and ride about 27 miles on rough chipsealed roads and steep hills, the same route I rode a Z series on a couple of weeks ago. The F is definitely not as comfortable as the Z on the rough stuff. It wasn't unbearable by any means...my hands aren't aching. I was quite surprised that the F5 didn't climb as well as the Z. Maybe I was just having a bad day, but the hills, which were short but very steep, hammered me. I don't know what to do now. The Z has the smoother ride I'm looking for, the F has the quick acceleration and handling, but I was worn out at the end of the ride.


----------



## Don4

queenbetty said:


> Thanks for the reply. My big concern is difference in ride "plushness", for lack of a better word, between the Z and F series (2011 models). My body can't take the beating the old Cannondale gives it on chip-sealed roads in central Texas. As I said, I won't have a chance to test the F5 out on the bumpy, rough road the Z was so comfortable on.


Sorry I haven't had an opportunity to do the comparison test between my wife's new Z2 and my new F3 yet, because my wife won't stop riding her new bike long enough for me to try it!

But I can offer you these observations. I picked up my 2011 F3 on Saturday. Rode a grand total of 7 miles on smooth, wet pavement (it was raining, but I just had to ride it!).

On Sunday, my wife and I did a charity ride. 62 miles. I swear 60-75% of it was chip and seal, so I now know what the new F-series feels like on chip and seal.

Background: My old bike is a 1983 Trek 700, which was toward the top end of Trek's road bike line in 1983, so it's vintage, like your Cannondale, but made from Reynolds 531 steel tubing rather than your Cannondale's (I'm assuming) aluminum. Amazingly, the geometry of my Trek 700 is similar to my new F3 -- both have 73.5 deg seat tubes, the F3's headtube is actually 0.5 deg more relaxed, at 73 deg. However, my Trek was a much larger frame -- 22.5", which works out to about 57.15cm, whereas my Felt is a 54cm. Also, the wheelbase of the Trek is longer -- 36 mm to be exact, and most of it is in the rear triangle.

The F3 is much stiffer than my old Trek, and the constant rumble of the chip and seal, well, I swear I could feel every individual chip! But interestingly, the sharper whoop-de-doo's (broken pavement such as you might find up here in snow country in the shadows of trees along the road -- must be the freeze/thaw cycle) the F3 frame absorbed very well, even with the shorter wheelbase. Due to the shorter wheelbase, the frequency of the bike bucking though this part of the road was higher, but better damped than my steel Trek.

I did not test ride a Felt Z-series when I was shopping, but did ride a Cervelo RS, a Cannondale Synapes, and a Look 566. All three are similar in design to the Felt Z -- road bikes with a slightly more upright, relaxed geometry. All three of these bikes felt less responsive than the Cannondale Six and the Cervelo R3 I rode.

Make sure you get fit to the correct size bike -- not just what they have in stock. The Cervelo RS that I rode was a 58, because that's what they had available. It was that or nothing. In other discussions I've had a various bike shops, the loss of "snap and crackle" and most likely, "pop" as well, could partially be due to riding a frame that was just too big for me.



Stan23 said:


> I tested a Z4 size 58 over the weekend on a 50+ mile ride and I felt the same way - didn't do much for me. Yesterday I rode a Z4 in a 56 and the snap was there. (I'm 6'0" w/ 34.5" inseam and currently ride a 60cm Trek 1500). The smaller size, to my surprise, worked for me.


And apparently, I'm not the only one. Make sure you get fit. Find and ride that size, and make your decision from there. Beyond that, I think that ultimately, the ride quality, especially if you are subjected to mass quantities of chip and seal, is going to outweigh the reduced responsiveness, to the overall, long term enjoyment of your ride.

Regards,

-- Don4


----------



## Dray3573

Well I got the word my Rival parts are in.  Should have the bike tomorrow. I asked the guys at the shop to weigh the bike both before and after the part swap to see if the claimed weights are any where near the claimed weights by the mfg.'s.


----------



## Dray3573

Got my 2011 F5 yesterday which now has a Rival group with Force BB30 compact cranks. Took it for an easy 25 miler this morning. Very, very pleased with the decision to swap the Shimano for the SRAM. I'm thinking of upgrading the wheels to some American Classic 420 Aero 3's. Anyone feel like weighing in on this, no pun intended. Not sure what the stock wheelset weighs, but I would like a slightly more aero wheelset with a reduction in weight.


----------



## BenHC

Superdave,

Any idea when the website will include pics/specs/price of the 2011 F5 team? I know that it's all 105 so it will probably be a bit more expensive than the F5 as in the past, but it sure is prettier!


----------



## pumaking

2011 F5 Team msrp is 2299, same exact spec as F5 but with 105 crank, saddle. stem, seapost.


----------



## nemiman18

Confirmed weight today with a park hanging scale of 17.11 lbs on a 56 cm... I'm very impressed to say the least. This, with a pair of 20mm tubs will be my next bike. that should break the uci limit for under $1700 (w/ team discount)


----------



## Superdave3T

nemiman18 said:


> Confirmed weight today with a park hanging scale of 17.11 lbs on a 56 cm... I'm very impressed to say the least. This, with a pair of 20mm tubs will be my next bike. that should break the uci limit for under $1700 (w/ team discount)



Good to hear. Is this for the stock bike? The sample I weighed was also a 56cm, it had all the headset spacers and full length cable housing. I suppose if the fork and housing were trimmed it would drop a few grams, but that's a big difference between 17.45 and 17.11.

Did you make any changes to the stock out-of-the-box bike before you weighed it?

It is indeed an incredible frame. As I've said before it is both lighter and stiffer than last year's F1 SL frame. Combined with the new fork and BB30 crankset options, it is a much better value than just about any other bike we make...
...except maybe the B10.

...and Tk2.

...and B16.

...and F2.

...and...


----------



## nemiman18

Already own a b16, another great value. This was a stock bike as far as I know. These things should sell a ton, make sure enough go into production! unlike last year. Of course in the end I think its better that they were mostly out of stock all summer. I will probably end up upgrading alot of the bike, I'm an odd fit, 6'1", but only 145 pounds and pretty narrow, so I always need new bars for any bike, plus saddle probably and then a few upgrades like crank and wheels and seatpost to lighten the load a bit. Figure in a few years I can retire this OR upgrade to red and have basically an f3. Which was my original plan. But, 5,000 is a bit much for a 15 year old. hahaha even with a team discount


----------



## Michael S.

*Help in Japan?*

Hey Superdave,

Thanks for all you tidbits about the new line up.
I want to get a F5. I am not sure my size and can not find anything bigger then a 54cm in Japan. I have called Riteway (Japans FELT dealership) and they don't seem to have any of the 56s or 58s. I test rode a few 54cm and they were too small. 
Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## pumaking

Move to the US?


----------



## Superdave3T

Michael S. said:


> Hey Superdave,
> 
> Thanks for all you tidbits about the new line up.
> I want to get a F5. I am not sure my size and can not find anything bigger then a 54cm in Japan. I have called Riteway (Japans FELT dealership) and they don't seem to have any of the 56s or 58s. I test rode a few 54cm and they were too small.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


When you spoke with Riteway, did they confirm they would order the 56 or 58cm size for you? I know that 58cm is an unusal size in their market, but 56cm should not be impossible. I'd find a 56cm F so you can determine and confirm the fit you need, they can lkely order it for you.

I'm afriad I cannot review their inventory or confirm their pending orders.

I would be happy to pass your request to them, but it sounds like you've already made contact.

Best of luck,
-SD


----------



## Michael S.

Thanks Super Dave (and Mr. Maker of Pu)

I guess my best bet is asking if I can visit Rightway in Tokyo. None of the shops that carry FELT have a 56 but everyone says they can order it. But my hope is that they have some at the distributor. The biggest FELT at my local shop is a 51cm. The guy working there is probably 5'8', but I think his legs are shorter, and he rides a 51cm. I called 12 or so shops with in 4 or 5 hours of me and no one even had a 54 cm FELT. I have a Japanese friend to help me call next time to make sure I am not misunderstanding anything. 

So all the F series have the same geo? Or close enough for me to determine a good size?

Mr. Pu, wouldn't it be closer if I moved to Taiwan where the bikes are made? That is only a 2 hour flight from Tokyo, instead of the 10 hours back to the US. Taiwan has amazing food, but I do miss the states 

Thank you both for your encouragement,
Michael


----------



## Biker Dude

I'm considering the 2011 F5 but I find the AR5 pretty sexy too. Any thoughts about one vs. the other if I haven't biked in years but am looking to get back into the sport?


----------



## redranger

I have been lusting for felt road bike for a little while, I was between the F5 and the AR5. but i noticed that all the msrps went up, putting the ar5 well out of my price range. so whats up with the increase in price?


----------



## zach.scofield

redranger said:


> I have been lusting for felt road bike for a little while, I was between the F5 and the AR5. but i noticed that all the msrps went up, putting the ar5 well out of my price range. so whats up with the increase in price?


I think it has something to do with the dollars value.


----------



## yorkcb7

Hey Superdave,

Ordered up a F4, I was told that It would be in sometime this month from my LBS, do you know how true this is with the recall on the fork


----------



## Superdave3T

yorkcb7 said:


> Hey Superdave,
> 
> Ordered up a F4, I was told that It would be in sometime this month from my LBS, do you know how true this is with the recall on the fork


It certainly is possible. We've been catching up on orders placed for sold bicycles from the beginning of this month. If you want me to look into your specific order I'll need to know which shop you ordered from, the size, and your name. It is true that 1000s of bicycles are arriving for delivery this month, I can't pinpoint yours without a bit more detail.

-SD


----------



## yorkcb7

Hey Superdave, I Sent you a PM just wanted to see if you got it.


----------



## Superdave3T

yorkcb7 said:


> Hey Superdave, I Sent you a PM just wanted to see if you got it.


Yes, I have your information. I've sent the size/shop to our sales department and I'm waitinig on their reply. It is 5:13am so it'll be a few hours before everyone shows up for work.

I'll get back to you as soon as I have additional information on your order.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

*superdave*

hey dave--

just clarifying..you are saying the 2001 f5 over the 2010 team garmin 5, mostly because of the frame, plus the bb, right?

thanks. the garmin looks nice at a discount, i love the color scheme, the full 105 is nice, and the carbon grades and ratios are good too. 3t adds a nice touch. i think i would upgrade the wheels to easton 70 or 90 sl in either case. still got my finger on the trigger, thanks buddy...


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> hey dave--
> 
> just clarifying..you are saying the 2001 f5 over the 2010 team garmin 5, mostly because of the frame, plus the bb, right?
> 
> thanks. the garmin looks nice at a discount, i love the color scheme, the full 105 is nice, and the carbon grades and ratios are good too. 3t adds a nice touch. i think i would upgrade the wheels to easton 70 or 90 sl in either case. still got my finger on the trigger, thanks buddy...


I would pick the 2011 F5 Team over the 2011 F5 or the 2010 F5. The hubs on the F5 team are quite nice, I wouldn't be too quick to upgrade until you checked out the wheels closely.

-SD


----------



## pumaking

I just started working for a Felt authorized dealer. I looked at the Employee Pricing on my F5 Team and I shat a break


----------



## Don4

pumaking said:


> I just started working for a Felt authorized dealer. I looked at the Employee Pricing on my F5 Team and I shat a break


Congratulation on your new job, AND your _next_ new Felt! You know you can't just have one. Ask Zach!


----------



## Superdave3T

pumaking said:


> I just started working for a Felt authorized dealer. I looked at the Employee Pricing on my F5 Team and I shat a break


Welcome to the family.

What shop?

-SD


----------



## pumaking

Alex's Bicycle Pro Shop in Davie Florida. Its where I bought my F5 Garmin. 


I plan on picking up a Cyclocross felt in the future.


----------



## Superdave3T

pumaking said:


> Alex's Bicycle Pro Shop in Davie Florida. Its where I bought my F5 Garmin.
> 
> 
> I plan on picking up a Cyclocross felt in the future.


Were you set on a model we are currently offering or are you waiting on the '12 models?


----------



## pumaking

probably wont be till 2012 models.


----------



## easyridernyc

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I would pick the 2011 F5 Team over the 2011 F5 or the 2010 F5. The hubs on the F5 team are quite nice, I wouldn't be too quick to upgrade until you checked out the wheels closely.
> 
> -SD



yeah you really like that frame...i gotcha. still looking for the footprint for the '11 in my local shop, i'll keep you posted 

thanks again man


----------



## Heavenfire

*Is red last year's colour?*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> No the base "color" is 3kp gloss clear carbon fiber
> Yes, we'll do a Garmin limited edition Team Replica version


The reply above was given to a question asking whether the 2011 frame colour for the F5 would be red. Evans Cycles in the UK are offering the F5 only in red for 2011. Does this imply that they are using 2010 frames?


----------



## parklife

Heavenfire said:


> The reply above was given to a question asking whether the 2011 frame colour for the F5 would be red. Evans Cycles in the UK are offering the F5 only in red for 2011. Does this imply that they are using 2010 frames?


Picture is def the 2011 F5, but probably a misprint for the red!


----------



## mattkweb

Super Dave,

would you happen to know what the color of the 2012 f5 will be?

-mattkweb


----------



## Superdave3T

mattkweb said:


> Super Dave,
> 
> would you happen to know what the color of the 2012 f5 will be?
> 
> -mattkweb


Yes, of course.

We've got 3 colors of F5 this year (Team, standard, and LTD) What would be your guess as to the color for '12?

-SD


----------



## mattkweb

Im rreally hoping that one of the '12 F5s look like the '11 F3 ltd frame


----------



## Superdave3T

mattkweb said:


> Im rreally hoping that one of the '12 F5s look like the '11 F3 ltd frame


Wish granted.


----------



## lauty4

Haha, that's awesome. Since I'm new to cycling, should I expect the 2011's to go on sale when the 2012's come out? That's probably up to the dealer, I'm guessing. 

Why am I still on the fence with the 2011 F5 Garmin...?  Btw, does anyone know if the F5 LTDs are for sale anywhere? Love that color scheme.


----------



## Superdave3T

lauty4 said:


> Haha, that's awesome. Since I'm new to cycling, should I expect the 2011's to go on sale when the 2012's come out? That's probably up to the dealer, I'm guessing.
> 
> Why am I still on the fence with the 2011 F5 Garmin...?  Btw, does anyone know if the F5 LTDs are for sale anywhere? Love that color scheme.


I would expect the 2011s to be all but gone when the 2012s come up. Demand has far exceeded supply this year. The Team and LTD versions seem to hit a new customer base also with their upgraded wheels, 3T parts, and Fizik saddle. 

I'd advise you to jump on one if it meets your needs. The upgraded spex on those two models will not be offered in '12 and updating your bike with 3T and Fizik components is going to cost you much more in the long run if you wait.

Good luck,
-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I would expect the 2011s to be all but gone when the 2012s come up. Demand has far exceeded supply this year. The Team and LTD versions seem to hit a new customer base also with their upgraded wheels, 3T parts, and Fizik saddle.
> 
> I'd advise you to jump on one if it meets your needs. The upgraded spex on those two models will not be offered in '12 and updating your bike with 3T and Fizik components is going to cost you much more in the long run if you wait.
> 
> Good luck,
> -SD


I would think these are customers you would like to bring into the Felt family. Do you have a strategy to keep 'em interested in your product once the 2011's are gone?

BTW, love how you answered the 2012 color question!

Thanks!
-- D4


----------



## lauty4

*Thanks!*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I would expect the 2011s to be all but gone when the 2012s come up. Demand has far exceeded supply this year. The Team and LTD versions seem to hit a new customer base also with their upgraded wheels, 3T parts, and Fizik saddle.
> 
> I'd advise you to jump on one if it meets your needs. The upgraded spex on those two models will not be offered in '12 and updating your bike with 3T and Fizik components is going to cost you much more in the long run if you wait.
> 
> Good luck,
> -SD


That's great advice, thanks SD!


----------



## mattkweb

im not sure what you mean by that but thanks for replying.


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> I would think these are customers you would like to bring into the Felt family. Do you have a strategy to keep 'em interested in your product once the 2011's are gone?
> Thanks!
> -- D4


Yes, I plan to offer them 2012s once the 2011s are gone. 

-SD


----------



## lauty4

mattkweb said:


> im not sure what you mean by that but thanks for replying.


You directing that to me? SuperDave said that the upgraded specs on the 2011 will not be on the 2012's, so his advice was to get the 2011 if that's what I'm interested.


----------



## lauty4

mattkweb said:


> im not sure what you mean by that but thanks for replying.


If you're referring to my "that's awesome" quote, I was just commenting on the "wish granted" by SD  Sorry, need to make sure that I quote who I'm responding to.


----------



## Lou3000

http://qbei-sports.info/bicycle/5386

Sneek peek of the paint schemes for 2012. No F5 shown, but I have a feeling it will be very similar to these.


----------



## plimpington2

*Forks on F5*

Hi, 

Just looking through the F5 offerings from the website and I note that the F5 and F5 SE appears to have one kind of fork (more or less straight) and the F5 LTD uses a slightly bent fork. I note that the FC frame comes with a straight fork (the one that appears to be on the F5 and F5 SE). The F3 seems to use a curved fork as well (same as the F5 LTD?)

What is the practical signficance of using different forks on the various models that are generally known to use the same frameset. 

Thanks
Judd


----------



## zach.scofield

It has everything to do with fork availability after the recall. Super Dave can better explain.


----------



## plimpington2

Thanks zach, 

While we are waiting to hear from superdave, a few more questions: 

What is 24mm adapter for "hollow-tech" cranks? As I understand it (and perhaps I am wrong), the F5 shell is designed for a BB30. I imagine (though I don't know for sure) that the FSA Gossamer crankset and BB (used on the F5 base) is BB30 compatible. Why then is the adapter needed? Is it needed to use a 105 or Ultegra crankset? Are these "hollowtech". If you step up the SE or LTD edition F5's (with 105 cranks), does the use of the adapter obviate any advantage conferred by a BB30? 

I know virtually nothing about this - any education would be appreciated. 

Judd


----------



## plimpington2

Oh, and one other thing . . .

Were the F5 SE's (Garmin team livery) involved in the fork recall. The website shows a very nice straight, bladed fork. If I order this bike, am I assured of the same fork, or could it show up with something else? Will it depend on how long the bike has been sitting in a warehouse?

Judd


----------



## Superdave3T

plimpington2 said:


> Thanks zach,
> 
> While we are waiting to hear from superdave, a few more questions:
> 
> What is 24mm adapter for "hollow-tech" cranks? As I understand it (and perhaps I am wrong), the F5 shell is designed for a BB30. I imagine (though I don't know for sure) that the FSA Gossamer crankset and BB (used on the F5 base) is BB30 compatible. Why then is the adapter needed? Is it needed to use a 105 or Ultegra crankset? Are these "hollowtech". If you step up the SE or LTD edition F5's (with 105 cranks), does the use of the adapter obviate any advantage conferred by a BB30?
> 
> I know virtually nothing about this - any education would be appreciated.
> 
> Judd


Once we decided to replace the forks, we opted to use other vendors for products already delviered to the market to speed delivery.

A 24mm adaptor is required to reduce the 30mm bearing i.d. to 24mm for all Shimano's 2pc cranks. The BB30 specific cranks do not require adaptors

The F5 uses BB30 cranks.
The F5 SE and LTD use Shimano cranks so an adaptor is required if the frame and BB30 bearings are used.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## plimpington2

Superdave, 

Thanks for the info on the BB. That makes sense.

Judd


----------



## Superdave3T

plimpington2 said:


> Oh, and one other thing . . .
> 
> Were the F5 SE's (Garmin team livery) involved in the fork recall. The website shows a very nice straight, bladed fork. If I order this bike, am I assured of the same fork, or could it show up with something else? Will it depend on how long the bike has been sitting in a warehouse?
> 
> Judd


Only a small percentage of the F-series bicycles were recalled. The newly designed forks are used on bicycles in production now. It is possible however that a bicycle at our dealer was replaced months ago. There are no F5 SE bicycles left at our warehouse, you'll need to find a dealer with one or select the F5 or the F5 LTD option so the dealer of your choice can purchase one. 

It is the end of the 2011 model year so there are only a few models left. The F5 SE and F5 LTD will not return in 2012 - if that is your dream bike, act quickly.

What size are you looking for?

-SD


----------



## plimpington2

Hi, 

I need a 51cm. And the SE is my overriding preference. I am sad to learn that the factory has no more left. The importance of an original fork on the SE is an issue if for no other reason than the argyle paint job continues onto it. 

As it happens, there is a dealer on EBay who is selling one in that size (and a few more in a few other sizes) with what he says is the factory warranty. The price is nice - but, of course, I worry because I gather he is not an authorized dealer. 

That said, I assume he acquired these bikes directly from you (in an effort to clear the last few remaining units of this model out of the warehouse?). If the warranty is genuine, I will almost certainly pull the trigger. 

Any insight? 

Judd


----------



## plimpington2

Superfelt Dave, 

Any comment on availability of F5 SE? Is my best bet to call around the dealerships and hope they have one in my size? Would you disavow the items available at Bicycling Blowouts. 

Judd


----------



## Superdave3T

plimpington2 said:


> Superfelt Dave,
> 
> Any comment on availability of F5 SE? Is my best bet to call around the dealerships and hope they have one in my size? Would you disavow the items available at Bicycling Blowouts.
> 
> Judd


The F5 SE will only be available from a retailer that has already purchased the bike, we do not have any 2011 models remaining in our warehouses.

Where are you located? I can ask our US sales department for a list of dealers in your area that have purchased F5 SE models.

-SD


----------



## pumaking

plimpington2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a 51cm. And the SE is my overriding preference. I am sad to learn that the factory has no more left. The importance of an original fork on the SE is an issue if for no other reason than the argyle paint job continues onto it.
> 
> As it happens, there is a dealer on EBay who is selling one in that size (and a few more in a few other sizes) with what he says is the factory warranty. The price is nice - but, of course, I worry because I gather he is not an authorized dealer.
> 
> That said, I assume he acquired these bikes directly from you (in an effort to clear the last few remaining units of this model out of the warehouse?). If the warranty is genuine, I will almost certainly pull the trigger.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> Judd



Felt's website clearly states that any Felt bicycle that is purchased via mail order or internet order forefits their lifetime warranty.


----------



## plimpington2

pumaking said:


> Felt's website clearly states that any Felt bicycle that is purchased via mail order or internet order forefits their lifetime warranty.


Ah, yes, a common thing to see on a manufacturer's website (and a stance I do not berudge). And yet here is an internet seller who has at least four brand new models in the box and ready to go, all the same F5 SE's, all at very nice prices . . .the very model that is now defunct due to a sponsorship change. I suppose there are a number of channels through which this seller may have acquired the bicycles, but the simplest explanation is that they were offered in a single lot at less than wholesale prices directly from Felt in order to clear this now defunct model out of the warehouse. 

If there was an arms length transaction between Felt and this seller, did Felt inform him that the warranty would not be honored? Did they know he was advertizing an included factory warranty? Perhaps he means to honor the warranty himself. I have no clue. 

SuperDave has not commented, which I gather is a disavowel of this seller - which is all the answer I really need. I've decided to order the base model or the LTD model (there seems to be a $150 factory incentive on this) from my local dealership this week (probably friday) - For the record, I'm near Cleveland, Ohio. 

BTW, I had a test ride of the F5 (base) and it is awesome. It's the best bike I have ever been on. I also rode a $3200 Cervelo (because all the fuss must be about something, right) . . .honestly it felt like Cervelo had succeeded in making an expensive carbon frame feel like aluminum. And I'm no fan of SRAM. It just isn't as smooth as Shimano. Weight isn't everything. 

Judd


----------



## plimpington2

Ok, so I called my LBS (Marty's Cycles in Avon Lake, Ohio) today and ordered the F5 base model. I asked about the LTD (my second choice after the SE) and he said there were no more available at the warehouse. I thought there were still a few of these left (I need 51cm), particularly given that Felt is offering an incentive on them now ($150 worth of Felt stuff). 

Unless I hear felt can still ship a F5 LTD in 51cm, I'll be taking delivery on a brand new F5 on Thursday. More than willing to pay the little bit extra for this (and getting some felt branded sportswear - wooo hooo). 

SuperDave . . . Seriously? No more F5 LTD's in 51cm? 

Judd


----------



## lauty4

*F5 LTD availability*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F5 SE will only be available from a retailer that has already purchased the bike, we do not have any 2011 models remaining in our warehouses.
> 
> Where are you located? I can ask our US sales department for a list of dealers in your area that have purchased F5 SE models.
> 
> -SD


Hey SuperDave. Would you also be able to check for the list of dealers that purchased the F5 LTD? I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. A 61cm seems to fit best, thought a 58 might be fine too. Thanks!


----------



## pumaking

I checked Felt's inventory it shows low stock in F5 SE size 51cm which means they have between 5-10 bikes in stock.


----------



## plimpington2

pumaking said:


> I checked Felt's inventory it shows low stock in F5 SE size 51cm which means they have between 5-10 bikes in stock.


That is odd - SuperDave has said they have no F5 SE's in stock, and low inventory of F5 LTD's in 51cm. My bike shops says they checked and were told there were NO F5 SE's or LTD's in stock. 

Here's what he said:

"The F5 SE will only be available from a retailer that has already purchased the bike, we do not have any 2011 models remaining in our warehouses." 

Getting conflicting data here. I would have liked an SE or LTD. 

Judd


----------



## pumaking

I'm using Felt's B2B inventory system. I was told it was very accurate.


----------



## plimpington2

pumaking said:


> I'm using Felt's B2B inventory system. I was told it was very accurate.


Well, I don't know what to tell you. As I said, I wanted an SE or LTD and have settled for a base model because of unavailability. Nobody is more disappointed than I am. What is a "B2B inventory". Is that bikeshop to bikeshop, or warehouse to bikeshop? 

It's funny . . .my new bike is scheduled for delivery on Thursday and almost instantly I've noticed my current bus feels heavy and ponderous; like riding through molasses. I'm not sure how I'm expected to get through the week on this thing (which I thought was the cat's ass just three years ago when I bought it new). Hmm. 

Judd


----------



## pumaking

B2B is Felt's Dealer online ordering system. I can place an order for bicycles, parts, frames, clothing etc etc from Felt online. You can order from Felt by either calling in the order or through B2B.


----------



## schelvis

Hi!

Whats the difference between thd FC-frame and the F3/4/5-frame? (theese frames are the same right?)

How does theese compare to the 2010 f1 sl?

Any comments?

Cheers
Schelvis 
Norway


----------



## pumaking

Different color scheme, same frame. 

The 2011 FC/3-5 are far more superior than the F1 SL. It's stiffer, lighter, more responsive.


It's amazing frame, you'd be hard pressed to find something better.


----------



## schelvis

Thanks puma!

What about the 2012frames? Will this be the same frames /w different painjob?

When will the 2012 frames be launched? Does anyone know if the neew paintjobs have more white than the current paintjobs? I'd really like it to match my kit a bit better than the current black frames 

Cheers


----------



## pumaking

2012 will be available around October, the F series stay the same just different colors. I think the F5 is mostly white with blue accent pieces.


----------



## Superdave3T

lauty4 said:


> Hey SuperDave. Would you also be able to check for the list of dealers that purchased the F5 LTD? I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. A 61cm seems to fit best, thought a 58 might be fine too. Thanks!



Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I spent the last week in Utah at 2011 Dealer Camp trade show/event. Typically I don't interact day-to-day with our sales department; they are based in Buffalo, NY and our R&D center where I work is in Irvine, CA. We worked together all last week so I was able to pick their brains on a few of these RBR topics. In any case, here's what I discovered:

The good news is I was able to track down a couple options for you at one of our largest retailers in SFBay - SportsBasement.

Christine in their sales department at the Presidio location confirms that they have both a 2010 F5 Team in a 60cm and a 2011 F5 SE in 61cm. They were put on hold last week but will be back on the block tomorrow. 

Give them a call at 415-561-4532.

Please confirm you got this message so I can let them know to expect your call.

Thanks,
-SD


----------



## sherlock

Really interested to see the final specs and color scheme on the 2012 F5. Big fan of the black/red on the 2011 model, and if (as hinted at) the 2012 model copies the current F3 LTD scheme, I wouldn't mind that either.

Definitely on the list as my next bike if I can find a local shop with a 56cm F3/F4/F5 to test ride. Checking online shows there's only one local dealer.


----------



## PBE

The new sales book came around with the demo van and the new F paint schemes are not like the F5 Ltd (which I love) but very very cool. Not sure if there are other alt color schemes but it looked like most were black with different highlight colors streaming from the felt logo on the front. The F3 kind of shows this (Gallery: Felt Bicycles 2012 - First Look At The Full Range - BikeRadar) but for instance where the white lines are for the F5 there are green lines and not the gray filler. It is VERY sharp imho. If I remember correctly there may be a orange and other color versions as well. Took me forever to get a good ride on one of the '11 F's but once I finally got to give it a go it took me no time to call in my order. Oh, and the other fun thing I noticed was a F6, but I cannot remember what that components came on it.


----------



## sherlock

PBE said:


> Oh, and the other fun thing I noticed was a F6, but I cannot remember what that components came on it.


The F6 could be a steal if it shares the frame with the F5 (and therefore F3). 

As an aside, I stepped into an alloy flat-bar road bike w/ a 105 gearset (a Giant) after not riding for a few years (and BMX back in my teens), but expect to upgrade within a few months to something a bit sharper and better suited for climbing. Part of this is probably just pure G.A.S, but I'm young enough to really prefer a more aggressive position and the speed it allows.


----------



## enr1co

dup post


----------



## arods3

New to the forum so hello everyone.

When does the 2012 model usually come out? When does the 2011 prices start to drop.
I went into a store on Friday and purchased my first road bike an F5 and should be here in a week. I think I paid full price for it minus the average 10% they give, should I be worried that its the end of the season and prices will drop based on new models?


----------



## sherlock

arods3 said:


> When does the 2012 model usually come out? When does the 2011 prices start to drop.
> I went into a store on Friday and purchased my first road bike an F5 and should be here in a week. I think I paid full price for it minus the average 10% they give, should I be worried that its the end of the season and prices will drop based on new models?


SuperDave has indicated they'll hit the site on Sept. 1st, and my local dealer said they can start ordering from the end of August.

I wouldn't worry too much about yours though: the F5 is pretty hard to get a hold of in a lot of places already, so I doubt there will be a big market with discounted 2011 models.


----------



## PBE

Yup, they are hard to come by - looks like i just missed he boat on the last few that were made avail. back in watch and wait mode again


----------



## arods3

When I was in the store the didn't have any in stock they had to order it straight from Felt. They called up Felt and placed an order for me, they said they had 38 in stock, not sure if they were referring to the F5 or the F series or all Felt 2011


----------



## schelvis

sherlock said:


> SuperDave has indicated they'll hit the site on Sept. 1st, and my local dealer said they can start ordering from the end of August.


Can't wait to see the new paint jobs. Hoping for a 2011-f2 look on the the f3-5/fc frame.. Or maybe a frame with white as its primary color. 

Schelvis


----------



## GT8

Thanks for a good thread, helped me pick an F5 which I will post when my count is 10


----------



## pschnei3

Local shop is selling 2011 f5 for $1899 is this a good price?


----------



## pumaking

Yes, considering the 2012 went up to $2299.


----------



## mattkweb

pschnei3 said:


> Local shop is selling 2011 f5 for $1899 is this a good price?


Well just a few months ago my LBS was selling the Fet f5 special edition for 1600, but it was that price only if you payed cash.:mad2:


----------



## JogBike

pschnei3 said:


> Local shop is selling 2011 f5 for $1899 is this a good price?


$1899 is below the 2011 Z5 & F5 MSRP $1999 in late 2010/early 2011. The 2011 Z5 price went up to $2299 in mid-2011 and I think the F5 did also.

So, even though it's last year's model, $1899 is a fair price for a 2011 F5 ($400 less than the 2011 final $2299 MSRP). 

*Ask for a bigger discount.* Seems that I've read on this forum that the F5 frame is significantly improved for 2012. (I think SuperDave said that.) That might make a case for a bigger discount on the 2011.


----------



## o-rengas

Looks, that I got my F5 2011 in very good price 1.195 € (1.490USD). I bought it from
Germany (web shop). They still have size 56 cm even better price only 1.095 €, which
is absolutely bargain.


----------



## easyridernyc

pschnei3 said:


> Local shop is selling 2011 f5 for $1899 is this a good price?


i'd say very good price. i am looking for a 2011 f5 and havent seen it for less than the two g's 2100. mostly gone in my size....


----------



## Chasin50

This is a great post... I just picked up a 2011 F5 ltd from a LBS for 1550... I got one of the last 2 from the factory. I think I got a smokin deal. Can't wait to ride.


----------



## neoRoadBiker

2012 F5 for $1999 at local LBS. Good deal right now?


----------



## easyridernyc

neoRoadBiker said:


> 2012 F5 for $1999 at local LBS. Good deal right now?


hell yeah that's twenty percent off 

if its in your size jump on it.


----------



## JoeFeltF5

Hi there
I got a 2012 F5 for AU$1,790 about a month ago. All I can say is best bike I've ever owned and best value for money I could find 
Go for it !


----------

